# Imac G3 ne veut plus demarrer



## Durandhall (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 
Venant d'aquerrir un IMAC G3, j'ai eu un probleme... 
Finder etait innexistant ds le DD. 
Apres avoir mis le CD de demarrage celui si sembler fonctionnait... 
Puis je l'ai eteinds via la commande "eteindre" (comme mon PC). 
Quand j'ai voulu le relancer: RIEN (comme si ce dernier n'etait pas branché) 
Apres bcp de mal, j'ai controler le fusible; et il est passant... 
Un pote m'a dit qu'il avait eu une experiance similaire avec son power mac book pro, il a telephoné au SAV, qui lui ont fait executé une combinaison de touches, puis le power mac est reparti. 
Ma question est la suivante: QQ connait la combi pour mon Imac??? 
Merci d'avance 
je me tient a votre disposition pour toute information complementaire. 
V. 
Ps je pense avoir un OS 8


----------



## Claude number X (4 Juin 2006)

Sur certaines vieilles générations d'iMac G3 (et si celui-ci est sous OS 8, il doit pas être tout jeune) la pile interne complètement vide peut empêcher le démarrage du Mac. Pour les combinaisons de touche, ca ne marche que pendant la séquence de boot, ca ne sera sans doute pas la solution à ton problème.

Tu peux nous préciser :
- la couleur de la machine et si tu vois un blindage sous la coque coloré au dessus du tube cathodique
- si le lecteur est à tiroir ou mange disque
- s'il reste une étiquette dessous avec la fréquence du processeur et la taille du disque dur


----------



## Durandhall (4 Juin 2006)

Claude number X a dit:
			
		

> Sur certaines vieilles générations d'iMac G3 (et si celui-ci est sous OS 8, il doit pas être tout jeune) la pile interne complètement vide peut empêcher le démarrage du Mac. Pour les combinaisons de touche, ca ne marche que pendant la séquence de boot, ca ne sera sans doute pas la solution à ton problème.
> 
> Tu peux nous préciser :
> - la couleur de la machine et si tu vois un blindage sous la coque coloré au dessus du tube cathodique
> ...


 Merci bcp pour ton aide...
Pour l'instant, je ne l'ai pas sous la main... Mais ce qui est sur c'est que:Le lecteur CD est avec un systeme de tiroir.
Pour le reste il parrait qu'un croquit vaut mieu qu'un long discours , j'ai donc fais une recherche d'images pour retrouver le model ( j'espere avoir retouve les bons: sur le cote gauche il semble y avoir un recepteur infra-rouge, et il y a une trape unique dessous pour acceder a l'UC).













Le modele qui ressemble le plus au mien...

Et une autre pour t'expliquer mon histoire de trappe







Apres avoir lu ton message je pense que tu a raison a propos de la pile... 
Je vais en commander une en ligne

Hier il a reussit a redemmarer apres l'avoir remonter, mais juste un coup (pour le fun sans doute )

Bonne journee a toi.


----------



## Durandhall (4 Juin 2006)

http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbnmXWaNg2GTy2BM:www.xahlee.org/UnixResource_dir/gki/imac.jpg
http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:REBTkvAbzRop0M:computers.interconnection.org/retail/specials/imac.jpg
Voila pour la vue de face ...


----------



## grig (4 Juin 2006)

Ca ressemble à un G3 233 bondi, mais il y a aussi des 266 bondi, j'en ai un


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2006)

Les iMac G3 avec CD à tiroir ont été déclinés en 4 modèles/3 révisions :

1) Bondi Blue 233 Mhz (rev A)
2) Bondi Blue 266 Mhz (rev B)
3) five flavors 266 Mhz (Rev C)
4) five flavors 333 Mhz (Rev C)

A noter que seuls les deux premiers avaient le fameux "slot Mezzanine".


----------



## Durandhall (4 Juin 2006)

Ok, je vous donnerai le N° de serie...
Merci a tous


----------



## Claude number X (5 Juin 2006)

Tu vas y arriver !

Et bienvenue


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Juin 2006)

Tiens, j'ai un iMac 333 avec avaleur de, c'est normal ou bien ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai un iMac 333 avec avaleur de, c'est normal ou bien ?



Tu ne devrais pas faire des phrases aussi longues, à ton âge, ce n'est pas raisonnable ! 

Pour ton iMac, non, ce n'est pas normal, il lui manque 17 Mhz au moins, les iMac avaleurs commencent à 350 en principe. Il a une coque transparente, ou non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juin 2006)

Ah bah oui tiens, c'est un iMac 350 
c'est l'iBook qui fait 933


----------



## Claude number X (7 Juin 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah oui tiens, c'est un iMac 350
> c'est l'iBook qui fait 933



:mouais:


----------

